# Boxing in Dubai or Sharjah



## Gatti (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I am new in Dubai / Sharjah and new to this forum. I wanted to know if anyone knows of any boxing clubs gym in this part of the world. I know there are some posts regarding this matter but some are from way back in 2009, and the latest one is from June 2012. 
If anyone can help with a gym name, contact number, website link I would be very grateful. Thank you.

Regards


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Try taking a look at MMA Fitness - they specialise in that sort of thing.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Try Glory MMA & Fitness or Team Nogueira Dubai. Both offer boxing classes in their gyms!

hxxp://www.glorymma.com/
hxxp://teamnogueiradubai.com/


----------



## Gatti (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you very much Chocoholic & Looper, will look into both, appreciate it.

Regards


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

There is different options and clubs available around town , all depend where do you live .


----------



## Gatti (Jul 8, 2013)

I live next to Al Khan Corniche, Sharjah, right on the border of Sharjah & Dubai. You know of any clubs in the vicinity M.Sharaf? 

Thanks.


----------

